# pigeon needs rescue at JFK



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

CAN ANYONE HELP A PIGEON AT JFK AIRPORT? WAS JUST INFORMED THAT A PIGEON HAS BEEN TRAPPED IN THE JFK AIR TRAIN BUILDING (UPPER PLATFORM) IN JAMAICA, QUEENS SINCE FRIDAY MORNING. TODAY IS TUESDAY, SO THE POOR BIRD HAS BEEN WITHOUT FOOD OR WATER FOR AT LEAST 5 DAYS THAT I KNOW OF. CAN ANY ONE HELP ME RESCUE THIS PIGEON? MTA/LIRR AND PORT AUTHORITY WILL NOT ASSIST. THANKS, BETTE

http://forums.manhattanbirdclub.com/tool/post/luciedove/vpost?id=2658767


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think we need to PM all the NYC members.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I just want to bump this up. I see no one local has responded at all  It is apparently an urgent situation, I want to try and get someone local to see this thread.

It's too early for me right now to take the time to look up and PM NYC members, I have to get ready for work. I was hoping someone would have posted back since I first put the alret up here yesterday. Of course, the bird may already be dealt with.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

This bird apaprently is still trapped and so I am bumping AGAIN in case someone from NYC area sees it now  BTW I did email a couple of local PT members but haven't heard back from them either. I hope he doesn't starve or dehydrate out there..I hate things like this as I feel so useless.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Damn........that's 5 days. His days are getting numbered. I know how you feel......helpless........


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't been here in a while and just saw this thread. I posted for Bette to email me w/a number where she can be reached.

Does anyone have an email for Bette?

I won't be here much longer...if anyone has or gets Bette's contact info, please call or give her my cell (631) 678-3461. 

Thanks, I pray this pijie is still alive. (I have no idea what the JFK air train bldg is??? I will google it, I guess.)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This had been posted to the NYCPRC group on Yahoogroups when I checked just now. Thus, all the NYC people are or soon will be aware. I hope the pigeon can be gotten out and will be OK.

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Yippee Terry  There is a link in the first post, to the original thread which has Bette's email if nothing else. I don't think she had posted her phone #. I see that Leslie has alraedy posted there...thumbs up and fingers X'd for you, little pidge...


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't see Bette's email address. If I'm missing it, please enter it here.

Thanks.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

*Update*

I became aware of this situation on Wednesday night through the NYC group.
Bob & I planned to meet Bette at the Air Train building today. This afternoon, Bette said it wouldn't be necessary for us to go because a member of Animal Care & Control would be meeting her.
When the area was checked, the pigeon was not there. Hopefully, he or she does have a way in & out. Bette will check again.

Phyll


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting that update Phyll. I don't know why but this little one has been nagging at my mind  I hope they figure out where he is, or if he is coming in and out, how he does it


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Phyll & Bob...thanks for the call & update last night. I also hope the pijie made it out safely.
(p.s. miss you guys )


----------

